# Fruit Jar Canning White Crown Cap pat 11-22-10 ...



## JGUIS

Found a few of these lids.  Anyone have a use date?


----------



## JGUIS

Nothing?  How 'bout a value?


----------



## JGUIS

They were all in the same hole, but no jars.


----------



## bobclay

These went on a WHITE CROWN MASON jar, and required a gold metal band to secure them. Value would be small unless someone had the jar and needed the correct insert(s). Redbook 9 listing #2961.

 Bob Clay


----------



## JGUIS

Thanks Bob.  When did they stop manufacturing them?


----------



## bobclay

I can't say for sure how long they were made or used, there were several other company's that also had patented 2 piece lids. The WHITE CROWN jars aren't real common, so I'd have to say they weren't made for many years.

 Someone that has Dick Roller's book, The STANDARD FRUIT JAR REFERENCE (I sold my copy on ebay) could tell you what years the company was in operation. (jarsnstuff?)

 Bob Clay


----------



## jarsnstuff

According to the Standard Reference, White Crown Mason jars were manufactured between 1914 and 1918 by Keeran-Funk & Co. and/or Pickrell & Craig Co. - locations listed as Bloomington IL and Louisville KY.  White Crown closures may have been manufactured by these and other companies and were sold as replacement closures for other smooth lip jars as well.  (That's why there are way more of these lids than there are jars!) This  was one of the first jar closures that sealed on the smooth lip of the jar.  -Tammy


----------



## JGUIS

Thank you very much.  I wonder why they patened it 4 years before manufacture, isn't that kinda long for back then?  Is $2 each too much?  Someone wants them and I don't want to rip them or me off.


----------



## jarsnstuff

In those days it wasn't unusual to see the manufacturing delayed after the patent was obtained.  It probably took a while to get manufacturing underway.  White Crown jars aren't real expensive, there are plenty of the milk glass lids out there, and you still need the screw band to complete the closure, so I'd say a buck apiece would be fair all around.  -Tammy


----------



## JGUIS

Alrighty then.  Thank you very much.


----------

